

Beyond the Bay: Comparing the world's top startup ecosystems - Roedou
https://www.simplybusiness.co.uk/microsites/top-startup-ecosystems/

======
Roedou
It look me a minute to realize, but you can change to any of four different
data-visualizations by clicking the large buttons under the header.

